# Sunshine & Whiskey !



## goodman1966 (Sep 20, 2014)

A few black glass bottles I picked up recently ![attachment=image.jpg]


----------



## stephengray (Oct 10, 2014)

Always nice to pick up old black glass bottles. Everybody should have a couple, right?


----------



## sandchip (Oct 10, 2014)

Nice scores, Mitch.  I like that picture.


----------



## goodman1966 (Oct 10, 2014)

Thanks guys !


----------

